# Chip is looking for a good home!



## iWantToBelieve (Aug 22, 2011)

Breed: Heeler/Cattle dog
Age: 2 yrs.
Sex/Neuter/Spay: Male-Neutered
Comments: Chip was brought in with a puppy from Hiawatha. He is a very sweet dog that walks well on the leash. He also enjoys swimming and has yet to show any signs of bad behavior!

Location: Pott. County Caring Hearts Humane Society
Wamego, KS
(785)-313-3194
Contact: Susan
http://members.petfinder.com/~KS143/index.htm


----------

